# Plato de segunda mesa



## andrés abad

Moderación:
Hilo dividido y modificado
Martine (Mod...)

 quisiera saber como diria plato de segunda mesa en francés


----------



## Gévy

Hola Andrés,

¡Bienvenido por aquí !

¿Podrías explicarnos lo que llamas tú "plato de segunda mesa" ? No me suena la expresión para nada.

Siempre, y es una norma de estos foros, es bueno explicar un poco, dar el contexto, poner dentro de una frase la expresión que quieres saber. Nos ayuda mucho a dar una traducción más precisa.

Muchas gracias por ayudarnos así tú también.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Plato de segunda mesa es recibir algo que tu encuentras que está por debajo de lo que tu mereces. Por ejemplo aspiras en tu trabajo a la categoría de Jefe y te nombran Adjunto al jefe. (Algo en este sentido) La frase consagrada en francés la ignoro)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien:

Pues tampoco se me ocurre cómo traducirlo. Quizás algo "au rabais", a ver qué dicen los demás...


¿Podría tener también la idea "du réchauffé" (algo ya super conocido y que te vuelven a anunciar como si fuera nuevo), o no ? 

Bisous et bonne année !

Gévy


----------



## andrés abad

Hola Gévy :

Como estas y feliz año nuevo , plato de segunda mesa es alguien que lo tienen sin importancia es cuando 1 persona se compra 1 perro y al principio le da lo mejor es decir lo trata como a rey pero luego se compra otro perro que le gusta mas y lo empieza a tratar mejor q al anterior desmereciendo al anterior .

*** Hilo dividido
Gévy (moderadora)
muchas gracias y bon natale y te deseo un feliz Vesowe Boze Narodzenie x doble

 chau


----------



## Gévy

Hola Andrés:

¡Feliz año a ti también!

Tenemos la expresión: *passer en deuxième position (dejar en un segundo plano) , *creo que se adapta bastante bien a la explicación que me acabas de suministrar y que completa la de Yserien.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Luis Saiz

Hola Gévy: 

Feliz año!!

No sé si habrá caído en desuso, pero esa expresión  se ha utilizado mucho en España.

A lo que ya han dicho otros voy a añadir un ejemplo típico

Un chico tiene dos o tres amigas y un día se dirige a una, declarándole su amor y es rechazado por ella.  Entonces pretende lo mismo con otra que está enterada de lo ocurrido  y se siente menospreciada porque el chico recurre a ella por no haber obtenido a  la primera. Entonces le dice "no gracias, no quiero ser plato de segunda mesa".

Repito feliz año y que se cumplan todos tus deseos.
Un beso
Luis


----------



## yserien

Oui, très bien tout cela. Mais comment dit on cette phrase en français, le français de toute la vie ? Ne ménagez pas vos méninges !!!


----------



## Mathilde Dioux

Hola todos!

Je sais que c'est déjà un vieux fil, mais on n'a pas répondu à la question de comment traduire "ser plato de segunda mesa" en français.

Je pense que *"être un bouche-trou"* ou *"servir de bouche-trou"* est ce qui convient le mieux, même si ça me paraît encore plus négatif que "plato de segunda mesa".
On peut utiliser cette expression dans tous les contextes donnés plus haut : au travail, en amour, etc. C'est d'un niveau de langue familier.
ex: "J'étais contente de faire mon stage dans cette entreprise au début, mais je me suis aperçue que j'allais seulement servir de bouche-trou." 

http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=384385725;

Qué les parece?
Mathilde


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En effet, servir de _bouche-trou_ est très bien trouvé... dans le cas d'une deuxième ou troisième élection.

Dans le cas de quelqu'un qui a d'abord été "mets de premier choix" j'utiliserais :
- rebut

Dans le cas d'un emploi on utilise aussi :
- surnuméraire

De manière générale (sans contexte précis) :
- remplaçant

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*. Je me demande si on ne peut pas tout bonnement dire :
- mets de second choix ???


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La expresión figura en el diccionario:
"*ser plato de segunda mesa* loc. col. Ser o sentirse uno postergado o despreciado": http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:HjRbGFaOWqcJ:www.wordreference.com/definicion/plato+%22plato+de+segunda+mesa%22+fran%C3%A7ais&cd=5&hl=es&ct=clnk
Podría ser "être/se sentir le deuxième choix".


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Personnellement, je trouve la proposition de Mathilde excellente. Ça m'en rappelle une autre : servir de rustine.

Je pense aussi à des expressions telles que: "être un pis-aller", "une solution/roue de rechange".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gévy said:


> servir de rustine.


Sait-on encore ce qu'est une rustine ? (Je crois que les jeunes non... il faudrait se fendre d'un petite enquête  )


----------



## Mathilde Dioux

@ Cintia&Martine : pour moi le sens de "rustine" est évident... comme pour tous ceux qui font du vélo, j'imagine 

En tous cas je trouve l'expression "servir de rustine" plus polyvalente que "servir de bouche-trou", et surtout moins familière...

Pas mal aussi "être un pis-aller" ou "une solution/roue de rechange" que propose Gévy.

Pour garder l'image d'origine, on pourrait dire peut-être "être un mets de second choix" ? On a alors aussi une connotation de prédation qui n'existe pas dans l'expression en espagnol...

Edit : oups, "mets de second choix" a déjà été proposé par Cintia&Martine :$


----------



## totor

En el sentido que están dando a la expresión española, me parece que la equivalente en francés es *être la cinquième roue du char*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

"La cinquième roue de la charrette" o "du carosse"  es más habitual que del "char". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> "La cinquième roue de la charrette" o "du carosse"  es más habitual que del "char".



Tiens, tiens !

¿Dónde está el libro de quejas?


----------



## tahimeroa

yserien said:


> Oui, très bien tout cela. Mais comment dit on cette phrase en français, le français de toute la vie ? Ne ménagez pas vos méninges !!!



Ser plato de segunda mesa yo lo traduciría por :*être la cinquième roue du carrosse.*


----------



## jprr

Hola, y bienvenid@ en el foro.


tahimeroa said:


> Ser plato de segunda mesa yo lo traduciría por :*être la cinquième roue du carrosse.*


Yo NO, porque a la quinta rueda nadie le va a dar bola, ya que basta con quatro... y no es lo mismo que sentirse postergado.

passer au deuxième service / manger les restes /  voyager en seconde classe/sur un strapontin ...etc


----------



## Fred-erique

On peut aussi penser à : Jouer les seconds couteaux / Jouer les seconds violons


----------

